# The Story of One Craigslist Havanese Puppy: A Cautionary Tale



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

When Lora Nestor found out the Havanese puppy she bought on craigslist suffered from a potentially fatal congenital heart defect she called the seller.

The phone was disconnected.

Read it here: The Story of One Craigslist Havanese Puppy: A Cautionary Tale


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's a pretty common story… not only with craigslist, but with "internet puppies" in general. Pet store puppies ALSO come from puppy mills, and people shouldn't buy them, but at very least there is a local business to go after when something goes wrong.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So many red flags. Our emotions cloud our judgement when looking into that little face. I think most of us would know better, but our hearts would win out. Wanting to protect what we know is a puppy in a bad situation. That is how they get people.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh. How awful. So sad but I'm glad Bongo found Lora.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. It's to bad there are people out there that will knowingly breed & sell when they know it's shoddy, unhealthy for pups & new owner.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

This story had a happy ending because of Lora. It wasn't Bongo's fault and he was so lucky that a wonderful soul like Lora bought him, cared for him, and loves him. He now has a wonderful home! But it's a shame that there are so many loopholes in the current puppy lemon laws. These need to be addressed and enforced so that all breeders will be forced to be responsible and not just money hungry and produce puppies that may not be as lucky as Bongo.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Poor puppy! hope he's doing well.
Sick or not, he deserves a loving home just like any other puppy. 
Nice of Lora to keep him and get him the care he needed.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I'm glad that this particular puppy found a home, but the problem is that when we buy from Craigslist and the like it just perpetuates the problem. If no one bought these dogs, it would cease to be profitable and the disreputable breeders would fade away. It frustrates me that so many people do not get this! Don't get me wrong, I know that the intention is good -- to save a poor adorable needy dog or puppy, but again, it just perpetuates the problem. I think the best way to avoid this is to NOT LOOK at adorable puppies in pet shops, on Craigslist, or anywhere but a reputable breeder, shelter, or rescue organization, so as to avoid temptation. If anyone has the time and inclination, perhaps they could help the poor puppies by working to shut down puppy mills and to provide information to people looking for dogs. That's my take on it!


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

emichel said:


> I'm glad that this particular puppy found a home, but the problem is that when we buy from Craigslist and the like it just perpetuates the problem. If no one bought these dogs, it would cease to be profitable and the disreputable breeders would fade away. It frustrates me that so many people do not get this! Don't get me wrong, I know that the intention is good -- to save a poor adorable needy dog or puppy, but again, it just perpetuates the problem. I think the best way to avoid this is to NOT LOOK at adorable puppies in pet shops, on Craigslist, or anywhere but a reputable breeder, shelter, or rescue organization, so as to avoid temptation. If anyone has the time and inclination, perhaps they could help the poor puppies by working to shut down puppy mills and to provide information to people looking for dogs. That's my take on it!


Agree with you completely!
We have a similar situation here. Puppy mill breeders sell puppies on the streets, people buy them and majority die in a short time! It's illegal but they are always there selling those puppies! when the puppy can't be sold, they abandon them and leave them to die (esp if they suspect they are sick - rarely do they get the medical help they deserve - I know people who have rescued some of the pups left to die and they are now happy, healthy dogs who got the help they need and have loving homes).

Just happy that the Craigslist puppy had a happy ending. 
It's a hard business to kill off unless people take more responsibility for where they buy dogs from. 
there needs to be more regulation on dog breeding and more "public education" about this issue. Also, if there are more regulated (and decent breeders), this would reduce the need and demand for puppy mills. I say this because it's true out here. 
It's never easy to find a decent breeder who cares about the dogs more than his/her bank balance! No puppy buyer would go to a puppy mill when they can get a healthy puppy (at a fair price) from a responsible breeder!


----------

